# معندكش فوتوشوب ومش عارف تحملة مش هتصدق



## samy adl (15 نوفمبر 2008)

معندكش فوتوشوب ومش عارف تحملة مش هتصدق ممكن تشغله online 

لديك برنامج فوتوشوب...بضغطة واحدة...ومن غير تحميل ولا تسطيب

الآن انت لست محتاجاً لان يكون لديك برنامج الفوتوشوب على الجهاز

لقد انتجت شركة fauxto ..برنامج مطابق للفوتوشوب ويعمل كاملاً كفلاش من على شبكة الانترنت

وهذا يعنى انك تتعامل معه كانه موقع..غير انه مطابق تقريباً للفوتوشوب

وبمجرد ان تشترك فى الموقع ( اشتراك مجانى ) سيصبح بامكانك ان تعمل على البرنامج من اى مكان فى العالم و بمنتهى السرعة...واى شئ تحفظه يتم حفظه على اشتراكك بحيث تستطيع ان تفتح وتكمل ما كنت تفعله من اى مكان و من على اى جهاز آخر.
وهناك مميزات اخرى يتمتع بها الموقع

فيمكنك ان تفتح صورة ليس فقط من جهازك ولكن من النت ايضاً ومن مواقع مشهورة مثل PICASA و FACEBOOK وغيرهم


للدخول الى هذا الموقع المتميز 
http://www.splashup.com​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله يا سامي فغلا دي حاجة روعة*
*والله كنت بفكر فيها من زمان اصلي بحب البرامج الاون لاين اوي *
*وانت بتعرف الفوتوشوب تقيل على بعض الاجهزة*
*ميرسي خالص*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*موقع جميل ومش محتاج اي تصطيب

مرسي ليك سامي

وجاري التجربه​*


----------



## samy adl (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مروركم العطر وردودكم المعطره اضفت على الموضوع رونقا وبريق لا يضاهيه بريق
تقبلوا خالص امتنانى وتقديرى لشخصكم الكريم




​


----------



## samy adl (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## lovely dove (24 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد يا سامي 
مرسي ليك كتير
 تسلم ايدك
ربنا يعوض تعبك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا يا سامى

ميرررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## samy adl (25 يونيو 2009)

اتمنا منك اخى كليمو بتثبيت الموضوع ده علشان مهم لكل الاعضاء ما رأيك​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## samy adl (29 يونيو 2009)

مش حرام ياأخوانى الأعضاء يصل عدد الزوار أو المشـاهدين  حوالى 210 مشاهد وبالطبع استفادوا للموضوع وموضوع مهم مثل هذا ماشــــــــارك منهم بكلمه ولهم منى جزيل الشــــــــــكر تقريبا 5 فهل هذا العدد مناسب فأرجو من اى حد يحطلى النسبه المئويه لانها تكسف ويظهر ان بعد كده الوحد هيستعمل طريقة اخفاء الرابط لبعد الرد
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا للجميع​


----------



## b2bo (27 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا  علي الموقع*


----------



## girgis2 (27 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرااا عالبرنامج*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 أغسطس 2009)

موقع رائع جدا شكرا


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي تعب محبتك
بس هل هو مضومون في الخصوصية
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## maro_12 (29 أغسطس 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## samy adl (29 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي تعب محبتك
> بس هل هو مضومون في الخصوصية
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



نعم مضمون ولاكن الضامن انهارده هو الله بس سجل نفسك وهيكون لك صفحه تعمل فيها اليى انت عاوزه​


----------



## samy adl (29 أغسطس 2009)

اشـــــــــــــــكر كل الاعضـــــــــــــــــــــاء الذى قدرو الموضوع وقالوا رايهم او استفسروا على كتاباتهم
ولهم منى كل الحب والتقدير والاحترام   شــــــــكرا جزيلا















​


----------



## bisho8 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك يا صديقى على مجهودك


----------



## nevo3 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك كتير بس عايزة اقولك انا لسه مبتدئة بحاول اتعلم لوحدى اصلا يا ريت لو تزود طريقة شرح مبسطة مبادئ بس يبقى ميرسى ليك كتير وربنا يبارك عملك وخدمتك


----------



## mora 2009 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

_*موقع جميل جدا ومش محتاج تحميل ميرسى على البرنامج ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*_​


----------



## samy adl (27 نوفمبر 2009)

b2bo قال:


> *شكرا  علي الموقع*





girgis2 قال:


> *شكرااا عالبرنامج*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​



http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/2458727735_b4dac29794_o.gif​


----------



## 200madona (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*فعلا البرنامج فى منتهى الروعة​*


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

برنامج رائع جدا

مشكور اخى الغالى

الرب يباركك​


----------



## جرجس تادرس (29 نوفمبر 2009)

[quote][/[q-bible][q-bible]*quote]شكرا ياسامي علي الفوتو شوب برنامج جميل جوجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*[/q-bible][/q-bible]


----------



## maramero (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مرسي كتير و جاري التجربة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## samy adl (29 نوفمبر 2009)

200madona قال:


> *فعلا البرنامج فى منتهى الروعة​*





النهيسى قال:


> برنامج رائع جدا
> 
> مشكور اخى الغالى
> 
> الرب يباركك​





شـــــــــــــــــــكرا لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم والرب يبـــــــــــــــــــــارككم​


----------



## عمادفايز (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*روعــــــــــــــــة ... ممتـــــــــــــــــاز ... اشـــــــــــــــــكرك​*


----------



## yousteka (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد موقع حلو اووووووووووووى
ميرسي ليك كتير يا سامى
ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## solofanty (10 يناير 2010)

ميرسى ليك


----------



## ايهما حق (10 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووررررررر

موضوع مفيد 

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## samy adl (10 يناير 2010)

200madona قال:


> *فعلا البرنامج فى منتهى الروعة​*





النهيسى قال:


> برنامج رائع جدا
> 
> مشكور اخى الغالى
> 
> الرب يباركك​



*لا تحرمونا من ردودكم الجميـــــــــلة

واشــــــــــــــــــــــكركم على زيارتكم​*


----------



## youssef.youssef (11 يناير 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد يا سامي 
مرسي ليك كتير
youssf


----------



## Mary Gergees (11 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى ليك كتير يا سامى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------

